# Your thoughts on living in Munich



## watatatow

Hi, I'm writing because I am in need of information on the day-to-day aspects of living in Munich. Basically, I have lived in Ireland for 3 years and need to get the hell out of here, and am considering life in Munich. Now, I've been there before, but my horrible experience in Ireland has taught me the need to know more about the day-to-day life there, especially getting acquainted with the negatives, and seeing if this is something I can live with.

So... I'd like to ask for a Munich-b*tchfest. I would like to know, from people that live in Munich, what are those things about living in Munich that you do not like or hate. Write as long as you want, as many things as you want, as negative or neutral as you want. How's the job market? People's attitudes to you? Too gloomy? Too snotty? Absolutely love it except this one thing you can't get over? Hate your city being taken over every year by the Oktoberfest? Taxes too high and can't afford living here? People too nationalistic / jingoistic / intolerant? Restaurants overpriced / not varied / not tasty? Nothing to do? Weather sucks? Don't worry, I do plan on going to Munich for a visit anyway, so whatever you write, I will be going there again to compare it to my own experience, as no two people will see the same situation again, but through eyes that will be opened by other people's experience.

I am interested in the opinion of people that are originally from Munich or people that moved to Munich. If you're not comfortable writing negative things in public, private messages are ok too.

Just to give you our context, I'm a dark-skinned energy efficiency engineer from Montréal (Canada), and my girlfriend is a sociologist / social researcher from Poland, both living in Ireland at the moment. We both speak several languages (me: native French & English, Arabic, Spanish, basic German; her: native Polish & English, Swedish, Russian, Spanish, basic German) but both our German is still very basic (very enthusiastic about improving though!). As I just hit 30, I want to go where I'll fit in more easily and perhaps build some solid roots and have a good life (then again, who knows what the future holds).

Thank you and I look forward to reading your thoughts


----------



## mesomewhere

lived in Ireland a century back and it was kind of unusual to see colored people so I would assume you had a hard time 

anyway, Munich is better and I think you will have more fun in Germany than Ireland however nut sure if everything is "greener" :ranger:

Munich is not a bad place to be and has also lots of ups and downs,


I pretty much liked the green side of this big city, the cosmopolitan side of this place with so many bars, pubs, restaurants and other hanging out places. You have everything you need on your door step, not far off to the mountains, Switzerland, Italy, Austria etc.....lots of interesting things to see and lots of history.........you can take your push bike around the city without being killed on the road.....you can take a swim in the Isar and check the chicks out during the summer time (English garden) etc....... 

the downside, very expensive to live in general......traffic can be a nightmare especially around the school holidays and lots of tourists 

go for it.....if I would have to return to the fatherland I would either pick Munich, Hamburg or somewhere close to the Swiss/Austrian boarder.....

meaway


----------



## some1

Hi,

can't understand why you are interested only in the negative aspects of Munich. Don't you think the the positives are needed also for your decision?

OK, I was born in Munich and lived here for 35 Years. At the end of the Year I'm going to go to Sydney;-)

Racism: Unlike other cities in Germany(espacially eastern Germany) there are almost no racist people in Munich. However it could be possible, that you meat one of those idiots in Munich anyway.

Trafic/Transportation: The public transport is very good, not too expensive and very reliable compared to other cities countries. Trafic can be chaotic, especially during peark hours. Wouldn't recommend to go to work by car.

People: Could be a bit harder to get connected to other people, because unfortunately a lot of them are a bit cocky and at arms length. 

Money Job: Job Situation is still good in Munich, earnings are the highest in Germany, but cost of living is also. Munich is very expensive.

Bye

Thomas


----------



## rothtoni

Hi, 

I'm not from Munich, originally come from an area 200km North, but I lived in Munich respectively suburbs of Munich for many years. Since I had to move I miss it very much and it's the aim of me and my wife to get back there once again. Munich is absolutely the best city in Germany you can life (I'm 35 but had more than 10 movings the past 3 years, I know many cities). The positive aspects of living there absolutely equalize or even terminate all negative impacts you will find there. Certainly Munich is the most expensive city for living in Germany, but this is more than compensated by highest salary level in Germany. People in Munich are easily called snobs, on the other side I met my wife there and found many friends. At the end, the quality of living there is the best you can have in Germany. Once you're there you will recognize. Sure there is still racism, as everywhere in the world (I found Nazis in Poland, too), but due to the good earnings and high education level the number of this idiots is comparable low. 

I hope I could give you the feedback you were looking for. 
kind regards
TONI


----------



## Bevdeforges

Lived a bit west of Munich - in Baden Wurtemburg - but there are some similarities. Depending how you learned your German, the accent in Munich is probably one of the more difficult ones in all of Germany. (Schwäbisch - where I was living - is on a par or possibly even a bit trickier.)

I had a 16 year old neighbor who offered to teach me Schwäbisch if I let her hang out in my flat to get away from her family now and then. It was a good deal.

Munich seems to be everyone's favorite town in Germany. There's so much to do and see and it's in one of the most beautiful parts of Germany. I would expect the major gripes are those common to all expats living in Germany - the Germans have their own particular mindset and until you get used to it, it can drive you a little nuts. My favorite pet peeve was having to remember to bring sacks with you anytime you went to the grocery stores because they don't sack your groceries. But they've gone to that system now in France, and I just keep my sacks in the trunk/boot of my car so I'm ready for anything.

The Germans are very "green", very precise (the folks I worked with could quote chapter and verse of the entire labor law code) and very clean. In Baden-Würtemburg, we had to do "Kehrwoche" in the apartment buildings - cleaning the hallways and stairs when it was our turn. That all can grate at first, but you miss it when you go back to other countries (like France or Italy) that aren't so particular about things.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

rothtoni said:


> Sure there is still racism, as everywhere in the world (I found Nazis in Poland, too), but due to the good earnings and high education level the number of this idiots is comparable low.


Personally I consider this statement racism unless you visited a retirement home.


----------



## MinilumpisMama

"Racism: Unlike other cities in Germany(espacially eastern Germany) there are almost no racist people in Munich. However it could be possible, that you meat one of those idiots in Munich anyway."

Please, please, please DON'T ever judge racism unless you are affected by it. It is in no way meant as a ridicule but you have NO idea if Münchners are racist UNLESS you have darker skin yourself.

I know that the subject of racism is something that we all get sensitive about but really trust me, if you are white, there are many things that you do not and cannot notice. So it's better to say that you're not sure if it exists in Munich, not that it doesn't exist.

I am African-American and I have been living in Europe for over 13 years. I have always had had good job contracts and paid my taxes like a good responsible expat. I am married to a German who never realized how much racism there is in Munich until after we started going out and spending time together. He thought with my "beauty, brains and financial status", as he put it, I would be treated with the same unbiased respect that he got from his fellowmen. Wrong! Racism is alive and well and living in Munich. Granted it is worse in other parts of Bayern, other parts of Germany, East Germany and probably not as bad as in Ireland but please do not be fooled or convinced by anyone who has never been constantly stared at in restaurants, buses, shops, called the "n" word on the subway while minding their own business, walking down the street or even while driving their own car in the very center of Munich, singled out and have their passports checked on the train or after descending the airplane because of the color of their skin. You decide if that is racism or just someone having many, many bad days. You get racism from people, the police and other government officials alike. You get over it, you deal with it if you know how to, you move on. But don't tell me there's no racism in Munich. (If anyone here is not convinced, PM me and I will send you scores of letters and court cases my husband and I have worked on based on personal racist incidents in Munich. I'm at least lucky because I can do something about it most of the time. Most people can't)

All of that said, *you probably won't find anyone who lives in Munich and totally hates it.* Munich is also a place where you will have to make your own experience in order to judge it. No two people's experiences are the same so I'm not really sure that whatever you read on this thread will help you a great deal. It will depend on if you are white or dark-skinned, whether you have money and can live in relative comfort or not, whether you have a job or not, and if you do, whether you will be working in a company or are a freelancer (for which I am thankful a great deal). One of the complaints I've heard from fellow expats (regardless of skin color) is how the work environment can sometimes be unfriendly or downright hostile. But personally, I don't know. It will also depend on where you live and what you do or where you go on a daily basis, if you drive or take the bus/U/S-Bahn, how you dress (yes Germany is very much a class society and designer suits will tend earn you more "Sie". I usually get "du" when I'm casually dressed and "Sie" when I'm well-dressed. Although as a dark-skinned person, don't be alarmed if you get "du" from some people or in stores anyway no matter what you wear and no matter if you address them with "Sie". Stereotypes die hard in Germany and skin color is only one of many).

(I'm so sorry to go and and on about skin color but it was merely triggered by the comment (which I've heard a thousand times already) that there's no racism in Munich. From people who have no idea what it is to be dark-skinned!! I am very sure you will find your own way with it when/if you move here. It will also depend on how you are as a person. I have a very good friend who is also African-American and speaks perfect German, compared to mine. He even studied Germanistic at the Uni in Heidelberg. He goes to and from work everyday on the bus with headphones and his iPod pumping out music. He can ignore all the people staring at him this way and this is his way of blocking the world out. This works for him and he absolutely loves it in Munich. This wouldn't work for me though so we each have to find our own way).

It will also depend on if you speak German and how good your German is in the long run. Now, Münchners are usually friendly on the street if your native tongue is English. People love to practice their English and you will basically have to beg your friends and acquaintances to speak German with you so you can learn. I have a musician colleague who has been living in Munich for about 20 years and has never learned to speak German! But it DOES matter if you want to be taken seriously outside of your social circle. You will need it for legal things, to fit in better in society, to survive properly and be able to fight whatever verbal spats come your way (and there are surprisingly many).

You might think, from many things I've written that I hate living here, but quite the contrary. I have learned German relatively well and, based on some bad experiences in the past, have also learned what my rights are as a foreigner who is legally living here by choice, working and paying taxes here and how to best protect myself. It's all confusing at first but you find your place and sort things out for yourself. I wouldn't move to Munich expecting the worst though, which I'm afraid is what you might be doing. Munich is a beautiful city. I can go on and on about its beautiful architecture, all the wonderful museums, restaurants, the Isar (which is practically next door to me), the English Gardens and, as someone else pointed out before, all the naked chicks sunbathing (and regrettably also people who should never be naked in public!) if that's your thing. 

But it is also a big village, as many people say around here, and there are advantages as well as disadvantages to this. You must take a good look at both - only by really living here - and see what side weighs up the most for you. Then and only then can you know what the right thoughts are about Munich - yours!


----------



## fishooX

My concerns would be about the cost of living and integration.

The cost of living is way expensive, of course people there can afford it since they have wealthy jobs.

But also I have been told from people that the locals do not accept in their community immigrants.


----------



## the lynx

fishooX said:


> My concerns would be about the cost of living and integration.
> 
> The cost of living is way expensive, of course people there can afford it since they have wealthy jobs.
> 
> But also I have been told from people that the locals do not accept in their community immigrants.


Sounds scary. I wonder what about the Orientals (Chinese, Korean, Japanese)? What is the locals' general attitude towards this group of people?


----------



## brianwells

Hi there

I lived in Munich for a year, working at the Technical University. I found it to be a very pleasant place indeed. The cost of living is high for germany, but compared to any other major european center it is quite affordable.

Brian


----------



## Kawasutra

Munich is very nice to live in. One of the best cities in Germany. Open to all cultures and friendly. Ok, there are also some that are not, but just a few. Your German speaking should be above average, english is not very common..! 
Rents are expensive the rest not. 

Cheers!


----------



## the lynx

Kawasutra said:


> Munich is very nice to live in. One of the best cities in Germany. Open to all cultures and friendly. Ok, there are also some that are not, but just a few. Your German speaking should be above average, english is not very common..!
> Rents are expensive the rest not.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi just curious. What is the range of rental fee in Munich generally? Thanks.


----------



## Kawasutra

the lynx said:


> Hi just curious. What is the range of rental fee in Munich generally? Thanks.


That´s hard to say, because it depends on the are you wanna live.
For a 2 BR it is between 800-1200 Euro without electricity and water/heater.
I was living in Solln (southpart of Munich) and paid 1350 all in for a 2BR with small garden.


----------



## kemokatzen

*I need out!*



watatatow said:


> Hi, I'm writing because I am in need of information on the day-to-day aspects of living in Munich. Basically, I have lived in Ireland for 3 years and need to get the hell out of here, and am considering life in Munich. Now, I've been there before, but my horrible experience in Ireland has taught me the need to know more about the day-to-day life there, especially getting acquainted with the negatives, and seeing if this is something I can live with.
> 
> So... I'd like to ask for a Munich-b*tchfest. I would like to know, from people that live in Munich, what are those things about living in Munich that you do not like or hate. Write as long as you want, as many things as you want, as negative or neutral as you want. How's the job market? People's attitudes to you? Too gloomy? Too snotty? Absolutely love it except this one thing you can't get over? Hate your city being taken over every year by the Oktoberfest? Taxes too high and can't afford living here? People too nationalistic / jingoistic / intolerant? Restaurants overpriced / not varied / not tasty? Nothing to do? Weather sucks? Don't worry, I do plan on going to Munich for a visit anyway, so whatever you write, I will be going there again to compare it to my own experience, as no two people will see the same situation again, but through eyes that will be opened by other people's experience.
> 
> I am interested in the opinion of people that are originally from Munich or people that moved to Munich. If you're not comfortable writing negative things in public, private messages are ok too.
> 
> Just to give you our context, I'm a dark-skinned energy efficiency engineer from Montréal (Canada), and my girlfriend is a sociologist / social researcher from Poland, both living in Ireland at the moment. We both speak several languages (me: native French & English, Arabic, Spanish, basic German; her: native Polish & English, Swedish, Russian, Spanish, basic German) but both our German is still very basic (very enthusiastic about improving though!). As I just hit 30, I want to go where I'll fit in more easily and perhaps build some solid roots and have a good life (then again, who knows what the future holds).
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to reading your thoughts


 Dear Watatatow... and others, Hello I do hope this leads directly to Watatatow. Your email asks the same information I need. This is my first time on this site and need to learn a lot but when I saw your post I had to inquire straight away. I'm sorry I am not answering your email with answers about Munich, but it is comforting to see that others feel the same as I do!
I have been in Ireland for 11 years ( came from USA ) and desperately want to check Munich out as a place to relocate to. Basically I have the same issue as above although I am not of colour. Sadly intolerance exists everywhere,especially here. 
So then, I am interested in day to day life in Munich, info on suburbs.. medical , ie. can health insurance be transferred from an Irish to a German company without issue. I am disabled ( but mobile) and require a pain management specialist. My current Irish one has peers to refer me to in Munich, I just need to know how to transfer insurance so I don't go without healthcare. 
I came to Ireland with two suitcases and great plans with my Irish partner. We married for 9 years and are recently separated. Munich is not the only place I am looking in to.. I am very happy with Austria as well but again must be close to medical facilities ( within public transport ) Any information, comments on either Munich or in Austria ( Salzburg perhaps outskirts of Vienna) would be much appreciated. Please, in answering try to consider that I am a bit shy, my disability is a spinal disease although I can walk, sometimes I can't go very far. Due to my back issue I am also rather frail and desire living in a neighbourhood that is close knit, family oriented, safe and has sufficient public transport.
I receive money from my ex and a stipend from US social security so my income is average. My dream is to rent a small 1 bed bungalow or a an apartment in larger house split in to several units. I have pets ( with passports) and gardening is my hobby and physical therapy so I need space for a small veg/ floral garden. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks and I hope that Watatatow has been successful in relocating.
Kemokatzen


----------



## nobi

Consider living in Berlin, this is much cheaper. The S-Bahn (monthly ticket) is about half the cost than it is in Frankfurt/Main.


----------



## tvp

watatatow said:


> Hi, I'm writing because I am in need of information on the day-to-day aspects of living in Munich. Basically, I have lived in Ireland for 3 years and need to get the hell out of here, and am considering life in Munich. Now, I've been there before, but my horrible experience in Ireland has taught me the need to know more about the day-to-day life there, especially getting acquainted with the negatives, and seeing if this is something I can live with.
> 
> So... I'd like to ask for a Munich-b*tchfest. I would like to know, from people that live in Munich, what are those things about living in Munich that you do not like or hate. Write as long as you want, as many things as you want, as negative or neutral as you want. How's the job market? People's attitudes to you? Too gloomy? Too snotty? Absolutely love it except this one thing you can't get over? Hate your city being taken over every year by the Oktoberfest? Taxes too high and can't afford living here? People too nationalistic / jingoistic / intolerant? Restaurants overpriced / not varied / not tasty? Nothing to do? Weather sucks? Don't worry, I do plan on going to Munich for a visit anyway, so whatever you write, I will be going there again to compare it to my own experience, as no two people will see the same situation again, but through eyes that will be opened by other people's experience.
> 
> I am interested in the opinion of people that are originally from Munich or people that moved to Munich. If you're not comfortable writing negative things in public, private messages are ok too.
> 
> Just to give you our context, I'm a dark-skinned energy efficiency engineer from Montréal (Canada), and my girlfriend is a sociologist / social researcher from Poland, both living in Ireland at the moment. We both speak several languages (me: native French & English, Arabic, Spanish, basic German; her: native Polish & English, Swedish, Russian, Spanish, basic German) but both our German is still very basic (very enthusiastic about improving though!). As I just hit 30, I want to go where I'll fit in more easily and perhaps build some solid roots and have a good life (then again, who knows what the future holds).
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to reading your thoughts


Hi ! 
I realized you have also been to Singapore. I have been to Singapore too and I really like it. However now I have to make a decision between going to Singapore or to Munich, since you have been to both of these cities can you tell me about their differences and which one you suggest me more ? (in Singapore I will go to Nanyang Technological University and in Munich to Technical University)
Thanks!


----------



## margalit

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to put in my two cents. In fact, I registered for an account just to do so because I thought it was important to offer my perspective.

I was extremely surprised to see only predominantly positive things about Munich on this thread. I have been here for several years now and have found it to be the dullest city I have ever even visited, let alone lived in. I don't just mean dull as in not much to do; I mean dull as in little diversity, little imagination, little tolerance for outsiders. Family and friends who have visited me here have felt the same way about it and always comment that "this is really not one of Europe's great cities."

To respond directly to something the OP asked about, the restaurant scene in Munich is a joke. You will hear people rave about the Italian food here. I have to assume they mean something like "you have to admit we have decent Italian food considering we don't have anything else." The Italian food is fine but any city of comparable size in the world has Italian food that is basically fine. In Munich, I find myself consistently wondering how so many Italian restaurants that are so frightfully similar to each other can stay open. And don't even get me started on Bavarian food. There is a very good reason it's not really known or popular in any other part of the world. Yes, there is a Chinese and Indian restaurant here and there, but nothing out of the ordinary. The same goes for shopping. If you are used to restaurants with imaginative menus, stores with imaginative merchandise, or businesses with a touch of creativity, you will find this is absolutely not your town.

The people seem friendly sometimes, but it is really just (very) short-lived curiosity about you because you are not exactly like them. I have heard more stupid comments about immigrants here than I can count. Many of these comments have revealed that the person speaking has never actually met an immigrant. And Oktoberfest is only one example of how the social scene here revolves almost entirely around superficial drinking.

The foreigners I have met who like Munich a lot have generally not been from big cities, which should tell you something. Yes, you are near the mountains and Munich is green and safe. However, the same could be said of many small towns and yet most people choose not to live in small towns because these things do not actually define quality of life. In short, I would think long and hard, and spend a good amount of time time visiting, before you decide to move here.


----------



## bj2013

*want to live in germany again*

hi all I used to live in Germany when I was a little boy at the age of 6 my dad was a us army soldier our first home was Heidelberg/Mannheim and then moved to ansbach area my mother is german she has german family living about an hour or so drive from munich however u.s. is in big trouble here I am hearing real bad things going on here in America and that terrible days are ahead for American people many are fleeing out of here well I don't blame them for that. I really would love to be back in Germany I can speak german but am starting to lose it and want to re-learn it back up and get back on track with it. in munich or whatever towns is cheaper to be living now I heard there are americans living in almost any town in Germany not just munich or what towns are good if any one has idea where most Americans would be living I am curious where and what their prices are for apt or something anything will help I am bored here and love german more than anything whatever information will help me to make preparations for that in the very near future many thanks for any information here take care


----------



## Nononymous

You've already got the very-long-sentence thing figured out - improving your German should be relatively easy.


----------



## bj2013

very interesting about munich area well as someone mentioned that German should be a upper level language as English is not common but I did see many germans speaking some English because so many americans and uk comes to Germany a lot year round I suppose... I can still speak it but need to regain it all back if I do go back to Germany I may need to get backup help from someone there to lead me back on reading and speaking it so as for living and cost I hear outside of munich is cheaper then inside munich so I don't know about that. but I do know what I have heard that was it. I hope to hear more idea's as it becomes useful


----------



## MrTweek

Don't worry about the language. If you were fluent as a kid, you will be fluent again. It's not possible to un-learn a language. You can forget it, but it will come back quickly once you start using it on a daily base,


----------



## bj2013

*reply to mr tweeks message*

well thank you that certainly makes me feel a lot better because you made it easy for me to get through this I am glad for it I plan to be in munich sept 2014 to soak up my memories of Bavaria because of the wonderful years I had there even with german kids I met when I was a boy it was awesome Germany is one of the most beautiful places on earth where farms are nearly green and houses are awesomely beautiful too with flowers on window sills so I know you know all that already since you must be living there in munich but your help about the language is greatly appreciated


----------



## bj2013

*for mr.tweek*

i got a question I am sensing and seeing many American's leaving united states of America to another country I know there is something wrong here in this country but I cannot find online about why they are leaving or fleeing away some of them take clothes and their needs other left behind their stuff and car home left behind and took off not sure whats happening here have you or anyone heard anything about this that kind of thing is puzzling about it strange as it may sound


----------



## MrTweek

Nah, that happens everywhere. There are always people who are unhappy with their lives and nowadays just moving to a different country has gotten so much easier.

Also, your posts would be much easier to read if you'd use some punctuation and grammar and the likes.


----------



## bj2013

*wow*

well that's explains it. let me just say this americans are getting upset and tired of the government here and with Washington DC too. including white house congress and the UN are all causing trouble our people here are saying enough is enough, I am not sure whats gonna happen next but many are leaving here because of that. can you blame them for that I don't. well how is the weather in Germany I miss that weather there I love the snow mostly..hehe I always had fun when I was a kid there. anyway I will not say much the government is tracking this messages online and emails the federal government is also they said if we say one thing about them and against Islam the federal government will prosecute and imprison anyone for it Americans has lost its freedom. that's gone no free speech nothing no religious freedom now as it is. I don't know I now learned many americans are getting out they wont say where they are going.... I cant blame them for it do you? well take care and enjoy life there in munich and the food too ha.


----------



## James3214

Upset and tired of the US Government for what? Any particular reason?

Weather here is hot, wet and stormy and the snow disappeared quite a while ago.


----------



## Nononymous

Between this and the guy wanting to take his plane to Germany when the US comes after him, it's turning into a busy week for the tinfoil-hat brigade.


----------



## beppi

bj2013: Are you, by any chance, related to this guy???


----------



## James3214

Nononymous said:


> Between this and the guy wanting to take his plane to Germany when the US comes after him, it's turning into a busy week for the tinfoil-hat brigade.


 

Agreed, it's quite unusual to get two such threads, but probably like you do, I just want to know why Germany is all of a suddenly the best place to be on the planet, offering asylum, education, jobs, money to help you study and unemployment benefit if you don't work and of course that fantastic health care along with that idyllic Bavarian lifestyle.


----------



## Nononymous

James3214 said:


> ...along with that idyllic Bavarian lifestyle.


Don't forget the leather shorts and shoe-slapping - always a big plus down yonder.

48 more hours until I can reset the "expat in" flag, at least for the next five months.


----------



## bj2013

everything!! americans getting tired of the government here now. and they are getting sick of what they are doing spying on americans, and even they said now that the federal government said if any American speaks against islam they will be imprisoned. and also they cannot talk about jesus or Christ in public or in resturants. one restaurant a month ago got fined and shut down for bible and jesus spoken, police came in from complaints from citizens reporting it, another one if any American who works in government offices if they tell a homosexual this marriage and so on is not natural and its wrong. they will be fired and not be allowed to work in any government offices in the u.s. I thought whoa what happen to america's constitution. it looks like its gone a lot of americans are getting out of here and not gonna risk their lives with this..... that's whats going on now its terrible now some churches have accepted homosexuality in their church and some pastors are homosexual. and they threw out the ban on gays I think America is twisted completely destroying us already no one can do anything no more. its risky here as it is just thought I explain here whats happened.i don't like this one bit at all. soon they want to start a police state and that could come soon, they want to turn united states into a socialist country no thanks I don't think so.


----------



## beppi

Do I get this right: You complain about discrimination against Christians who tell their belief in public, and in the same breath claim that discrimination against others (Muslims and homosexuals) is not strong enough?!?
It seems that you are much more "twisted" than the USA.
(Please stop saying America when you mean USA - most Americans are not citizens of the USA, but Canadians or Central/South Americans!)


----------



## bj2013

*to beppi its either usa or america*

I am sorry but that's wrong I am not the one that complains its what I am hearing going on now out there it don't matter if I say usa or America. and I am not the one that's twisted its the wrong people who are messing up united states constitution and I am in no way gonna be involved in this mess. another thing is yes the government is doing bad things to American people and true enough it is not gonna be united states of America no more its gonna be run by united arab states of America that's what I heard last month.. I am not involved in that either I am in no way gonna get into that or get messed up with it. I am at home a lot and I don't even go out or anything. I know this may sound a bit strange to some people. but to say the least I don't want anything to do with politics I know a lot of people here are upset at this and they want changes to be made. even economy is so bad. I know that too but I don't work for the government I stay home and do my computer thing and watch tv read and play computer games, I like to be peaceful to myself where its quiet. of course I have german relatives and a nephew he is all grown up born in 1980 and now its been about I think 33 years or so since I have been to Germany and it isn't easy being far away from them, I write letters of course they own a store and fix things, of course its not easy for me right now to go to Germany due to economy and lay off from jobs airfares go up and down wow to conflicting but that's okay. I can live with it.


----------



## James3214

Keep this thread pleasant please and avoid personal attacks. Perhaps a re-read of the 'rules' is necessary!

I also sense 'thread creep' for which I am partly responsible for, so let's try and keep it on the original topic.

Thx!


----------



## bj2013

hello james3214 I am sorry I wasn't sure if I have been removed from this forum or something as it says beppi this message has been deleted by james3214 reason:at request of poster so I was not the one with threats or saying anything offensive. only what I am hearing and sharing news I would not threat anyone not in any way.only that I would say I was peaceful but beppi kind of jumped at me for something I didn't do. as he or she says discrimination it had nothing to do with discrimination of any kind just americans want to leave here move some where else getting out of u.s. I cant blame them for that. but I was surprised that I think beppi does not understand clearly I am sorry that this is coming at this. and saying americans are not citizens here I was shocked at that remarks beppi did saying Canadians or muslims etc strange.. but anyway that's alright I love Germany that's why I came here to talk to others who are in Germany living there I wish I was living there now. but stuck here oh well


----------



## James3214

bj2013, it wasn't you: 'beppi' just asked me to remove his post because he thought he went a bit over the top in his reply to your post. 
Anyway, let's put that aside and try and keep it on the original topic, but what I suggest you do is save up the money, improve your German and come over to Germany on a 90 day visitors visa and see if you like it. You may not like the US at the moment, but you may not like Germany as well. Experience it yourself and make your own mind up.


----------



## Nononymous

bj2013 said:


> that's whats going on now its terrible now some churches have accepted homosexuality in their church and some pastors are homosexual. and they threw out the ban on gays I think America is twisted completely destroying us already no one can do anything no more. its risky here as it is just thought I explain here whats happened.i don't like this one bit at all. soon they want to start a police state and that could come soon, they want to turn united states into a socialist country no thanks I don't think so.


Just a tip - given your views, I think you might prefer living in Russia to living in Germany. From your perspective, a much friendlier legislative climate.


----------



## bj2013

*good morning*

in response to Nononymous

why Russia not Germany I am not sure why anyone would go to Russia. I don't think there are any americans there, now in my heart there lots and lots of warm friendly people in Germany they love Americans. and yet my mother is german married my father whom was a soldier in the u.s. army and grew up most of the way from age 6 to about age 13. wow past 10 years in Germany and speak the language too I loved the german way in Bavarian and other customs I know about.. Russia is wow nice place too yes the red square well I heard a lot about it but put this way that's where Edward snowden the nsa leaker. is americans would not want to be there because of him that's what I am hearing.. that's okay I am not that nosy well take care


----------



## bj2013

thanks so much james3214 no problem, nononymous says Russia ew I don't think Russia would be a idea place the language and money is to confusing there and also a lot colder in winter worse than anywhere I could think of. I have never heard of Americans living in Russia Germany there is lots of Americans there more than I can say there is I don't know how many percent of America are there in Germany now. and I think I could do that for 90 day visa and see about munich and go from there good idea you had there for me may thanks for that. most people say Russia are not that friendly they are not friends with American people or USA so. I don't know for sure about that one. well take care


----------



## Nash000

bj2013 said:


> in response to Nononymous
> 
> why Russia not Germany I am not sure why anyone would go to Russia. I don't think there are any americans there, now in my heart there lots and lots of warm friendly people in Germany they love Americans. and yet my mother is german married my father whom was a soldier in the u.s. army and grew up most of the way from age 6 to about age 13. wow past 10 years in Germany and speak the language too I loved the german way in Bavarian and other customs I know about.. Russia is wow nice place too yes the red square well I heard a lot about it but put this way that's where Edward snowden the nsa leaker. is americans would not want to be there because of him that's what I am hearing.. that's okay I am not that nosy well take care


Given that you seem to dislike Homosexuals (as far as I understood) and are a somewhat conservative Christian, Germany might not be the perfect place. We do have a gay secretary of state and a gay mayor of our capital. In addition, religion plays a much smaller role in Germany that in the US, so "talking about Jesus Christ in public" will be received with indifference at best. 

Apart from that, as James said: Come to Germany! Most people are nice and open, some beautiful cities, exciting culture, excellent beer! (And don't just stick to Bavaria, Bavaria:Germany = Texas:USA).


----------



## beppi

... and we have a fare share of anti-Americans in Germany, too!
Not any violent kind, but a general unease about many things seen as "typically" USA.


----------



## Nash000

beppi said:


> ... and we have a fare share of anti-Americans in Germany, too!
> Not any violent kind, but a general unease about many things seen as "typically" USA.


Yeah, unfortunately. Never really understood that "general unease". At least the vocal anti-Americans usually become less vocal when you ask "So, where have you lived in the US then if you have such a negative impression?" ;-)


----------



## beppi

Well, I won't call myself anti-American (especially after having spent a few nice months in California), but I do share the general unease about the USA behaving like a world's moral police, applying its cultural and political rules to everybody else while claiming exception from international rules it dislikes (e.g. the Kyoto protocol or the international criminal court).


----------



## Nash000

beppi said:


> Well, I won't call myself anti-American (especially after having spent a few nice months in California), but I do share the general unease about the USA behaving like a world's moral police, applying its cultural and political rules to everybody else while claiming exception from international rules it dislikes (e.g. the Kyoto protocol or the international criminal court).


I totally get that, and those are valid opinions (though I might disagree in detail ;-), but as you said, that's not really anti-american in my opinion.

I can't stand the knee-jerk "I hate all these fat, stupid, superficial, gun-loving, self-centered Americans!" attitude from some Germans/Europeans who clearly have never been to California or Indiana (in my case) and don't know anything about the US. But that's somewhat of a pet peeve... (And also clearly not a uniquely German problem, freedom fries anyone? ;-)


----------



## bj2013

well sorry but my relatives say Bavaria as they are germans but that's alright I am not against people being gay or anything its just usa has changed and is falling, I am telling the truth it is falling apart, it wont stand much longer like rome did so anyway that's alright I am just keeping my mind busy on Germany and saying great beer hahahaha very funny you I was expecting someone to say that in the least I remember the beers of Germany I sipped a long time ago at the Oktoberfest and the throw up rides oh my gosh i'll never forget that one


----------



## Nash000

bj2013 said:


> well sorry but my relatives say Bavaria as they are germans but that's alright I am not against people being gay or anything its just usa has changed and is falling, I am telling the truth it is falling apart, it wont stand much longer like rome did so anyway that's alright I am just keeping my mind busy on Germany and saying great beer hahahaha very funny you I was expecting someone to say that in the least I remember the beers of Germany I sipped a long time ago at the Oktoberfest and the throw up rides oh my gosh i'll never forget that one


No sure if I understand you correctly, I just meant that Bavaria is to Germany what Texas is to the US. So if you want to experience Germany, try to travel a bit! Berlin an Hamburg are great, the Rhine area is very nice, Eastern Germany with great nature etc.


----------



## bj2013

hmmm I cant remember exactly where Rhein main is I forgot now I know my dad was in army we were stationed in Ansbach and Heidelberg Mannheim now Heidelberg was the first place we went when I was 6 years old and Ansbach I think I was around the age of 9 years old. but yet I miss Germany the food countryside and farms smell of the air and greenery everything I mean everything even my Bavarian wear lederhosen now to small when I was a kid yeah but they got bundhosen type I am getting one of those. but anyway guys. let Germany pamper you while you can just teasing you don't like being pampered I am sure..... I like to do a documentary on tv about Germany and it people and land food and all that's stuff would love to do that in Germany meet lots of people young and old whatever means to do it...well you all be good boys now not bad boys. ha just teasing again. its weekend already you may run for the beer I know that much.


----------



## Nononymous

bj2013 said:


> in response to Nononymous
> 
> why Russia not Germany I am not sure why anyone would go to Russia.


Why? Because Russia is introducing all sorts of laws to discriminate against homosexuals. Sounds perfect for you.


----------



## bj2013

Russia using all sorts of laws todiscriminate against homosexuals.sounds perfect for you mean for me I don't think so, I never think Russia as a place for that. and I didn't say I was homosexual I am just trying to move someplace to be happy. away from this.nononymous thinks Russia would be better for that just because they make all sorts of laws to discriminate I don't like the sound of this.i just found out that u.s. is secretly planning martial law also and they wont tell it on the news or on NBC or ABC or CBS news even on CNN either there is a protocol If they say anything they will come after them HA I wonder about that, I am surprised and few people here know about it and told me I should leave while I can before this happens well I thought thanks a lot but right now have things to take care of here before I even think about leaving here, anyone got any advice on this just curious


----------



## Nononymous

If you line your hat with aluminum foil it will deflect the sensors that record your traitorous thoughts, and you will escape unharmed.


----------



## beppi

Apparently, use of Meth can lead to this.


----------



## bj2013

hi all, I just want to ask any of you whoever sleeps at night with one of these covers I can't even remember it now when I was a boy but these german beds had like real thick covers, not sheets like we use to cover up. but the ones that fold on bed. and at night you unfold to get under it to sleep what is that called? I think it has feathers or something I miss those and would like to get one somehow. if there a website for it to see how I can order it or whatever, let me know take care you all and how is the weather there here in north Carolina was boiling hot today it was like I think 93 or 94 now they say tomorrow will be 80's oh brother well its gonna cool down soon in September I can't wait hope you guys had a bit cooler there. chat some more later


----------



## beppi

Ikea sells down feather blankets at all locations, incl. USA.

93 or 94 is really almost boiling in Europe, since we use the Celsius scale (and nobody will understand Fahrenheit numbers here).


----------



## James3214

I think we are going a bit off topic, so I will close this thread. Please post any questions about Munich in a new thread.


----------

